# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  How many Dreams per Night?

## xxdanxx

Hey guys Im new here and to LD's and yet Istill strive for my first however, I was wondering that on average, how many dreams per night a person would have?

I don't mean Lucid but ND so I know when my DR is becoming to the limit.

----------


## Vortaix

yesterday i could recall 5, and today 4.. So um.. i dunno.. Prob from 3 to 7 xD ?

----------


## gab

It really depends on how long is your sleep.

Sleep is devided into sleep cycles. Each cycle is about 90minutes in average. During each cycle you have a non-REM stage (when you don't dream, or dream very little) and a REM stage (when you dream). In REM, you can have one or more dreams. At the beginning of sleep, REM is only 5-10 min long, but it gets longer towards the later parts of sleep.

When you go to bed, you can tell yourself to wake up after a dream (people usually wake up on their own at the end of each sleep cycle right after the REM is over, so right after a dream is over), so you can write down your dream while fresh in your memory and to keep track of them.

----------


## Naiya

There's a different between how many dreams you recall and how many you actually have. Like Gab said, you have sleep cycles that last about 90 minutes. So divide your sleep time by 90 minute intervals and you'll have a good estimate of how many dreams you probably had. As for recall...since so few people outside places like dreamviews talk about it, we don't really know what's normal or average. A lot of people I know recall no dreams, or maybe one per night.

----------


## MissLucy

I'm on an average of 2 dreams and 1 fragment.

----------


## Raink44

My dream recall seams to have cycles. Some weeks I have super intense vivid amazing dreams every night, but other weeks I have had as low as 3 recalls for 7 days. But I burned sage in my room and that night I had around 10 dreams.

----------


## TheForgotten

Stress tends to leave me with a really low number of dreams recalled (between 0 - 2).  However on nights where I get to bed before I'm exhausted, not stressed, and not sick (lol) my recall has peaked to about 11 dreams in one night.  

I think it's also helpful to know how you're counting dreams.  Sometimes there's a gap in a dream which can make one dream seem like two (or more).  Other times one dream might evolve into a seperate dream... so you might find that you count that differently from other people.  Remember, there's no wrong way to count dreams.

----------


## Zyangur

I'm at an average of... a bunch of different fragments that I can't even remember when I go to write them down  :tongue2: . I used to be able to remember 2 dreams a night, right when I learned about LDing, but since then I have had some nights of bad sleeping and that has screwed my recall.

----------


## sanctum

The average person has 4-5 dreams per night.  Most of those are short and/or forgotten.  In terms of lucid dreams, if the alarm wakes me up and everything works properly, I usually end up having three lucid dreams--a DILD and two DEILDs.

----------


## Choi

You can't count your thoughts.. Only dream scenarios. Sometimes I wake up and remember ten different situations that took place.
And it's not REM periods either, because you can have dreams in non-rem as well. 

When people count their dream, it's just a way to track their progress. But the important thing is your *awareness*. 

So if you remember one super vivid dream in detail, that is still better than 20 dreams with no detail.

So keep that in mind.

The dreaming mind has no limitations!

----------


## StaySharp

Most of the times my dreams are filled with never mentioned or shown knowledge, and through that I can seperate most of my dreams clearly, but there are still some times where I'm not absolutely sure if something was 1 or actually 2 dreams.

I can also support the claim that a sleeping mind constantly dreams in one way or another. I recall an average of 7 dreams a night and that with voluntarily forgetting some uninteresting ones sometimes. When I'm serious I am able to recall nearly 20 dreams a night (with my current record being 17), and mind you I'm talking about full dreams, not fragments. It really all boils down to being able to remember them, because having them is never a problem.

----------

